# VIC - WHITING - "LETS DANCE" - VID



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I haven't the success in close on snapper this season like I did last season, so I have given them the flick for a while. I decided to chase some whiting today. I didn't set the alarm and just relied on rising in time. If I slept in, bad luck. I woke just after six. Not too bad, but I had a drive ahead of me.

I headed towards Geelong armed with some squid flaps and a bag of pippes. I don't like the pippies we get these days. They've got that bigger rounder shell and they don't seem to stay on the hook as well. I joined my fluro leader to my main line with an albright. Right on top of the small Black Magic circle hooks sat two red beads and a very small bean sinker.

I crossed a heavy shallow reef (less than a metre deep) and fished just on a little drop off (2.5m) where it became very patchy. In went the softened squid strips and a few handfuls of chook pellets which had been marinating in tuna oil since last season.

I set the timer on the gps for 10 minutes and waited. If I didn't get a touch before the timer went off, I was moving. Well I didn't move. Not for a while anyway.

I got a few and lost a few. The conditions were great, but that actually didn't help. Light variable winds kept turning me away from the fish. Just as I'd get them around again with the burley, a small wind shift would drag me away from them again. Eventually the 10 minute timer went off without me getting a touch so I moved out a bit deeper. That was a mistake, because after 20 minutes I hadn't had a touch.

I moved back to the original mark, put on a cocktail of pippi and squid, and before I got the second rod in I'd hooked another whiting.










Another wind shift turned me 180deg and I didn't get a touch., so I pulled anchor and set myself up on the mark again. Once at anchor, the first bait in got another whiting. You just had to be right on the spot.

They weren't big whiting, the keepers being between 30-35cms, but having said that, everyone of them was legal, I threw back those under 30cms, which was only about 4.

I saw a bust up in the distance and it was working its way towards me. I had a 3" plastic ready. The school passed just close enough to get a cast into them and I pulled a small salmon, then they were gone. I continued to flick the plastic while the whiting baits were soaking. That was a mistake, because a hooked flathead managed to pick up one of the braid lines and make a nasty tangle.

I'll try again for more whiting tomorrow, but I'll get up earlier.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Noice one Daz.
Great vid again!
Mmmmmmmmm........Whiting.


----------



## deeandmoose (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Darren I know where your coming from have had no luck with the snapper just a few pinkies off grassy point in close but after a strong north west wind so tried for whiting today myself at swan bay entrance in 2.7m of water tried pippies and mussels not 1 on pippies all on mussels but got only 3 so tried a sp a 2'' gold squidgie you wouldn't believe it first cast a squid have you ever caught 1 on a sp and 1 that small anyway keep tossing sp's but changed to 3'' shrimp kept getting chewed up and off couldn't work out what was doing it lost 5 all chewed to bit no hook ups doing my head in then a hookup a huge toadie mystery solved must say I cheated was in a stinker but will try the outfitter at swan bay soon cheers Murray


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

What.You"ve given the snapper the flick for awhile :shock: :shock: :shock: .
I reckon if you lost both arms you still find a way to go fishing :lol: 
Great video mate.I know what you mean with those black back pippies.There crappo.
Cheers


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Great video Rhino, you sure know how to put one together. Luvvv the look of that easy launch site and the whiting you were hauling in, a good all-round trip. Cannot wait to see a few joint video's from both you and MFM with the GoPro's.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Another good one.

Loved the jellyfish right at the start of the on-kayak footage.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Another great production rhino.....bring on them whiting ;-) cheers Paul


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

ace report rhino, love those vids, when u gettig u own channel on foxtel. How good is fishing atm, forget the snapper just bag out on whitting, life good in the yak thanks for showing us how good.


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Love it when a plan comes together.
Top stuff Rhino.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice vid yet again Rhino.
Dont give up on those red yet mate, plenty more to be had.

Cheerz


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice work Rhino.. Good thinking about changing targets when the reds are not in close. Going to do the same on the w/e..


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

I was at that spot today. Got a bit windy towards the end.
Surprisingly didn't get any whiting but got one big mother of a flatty, a few small salmon, some small pinkies and a pike. Will definitely be making a return trip.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Awesome video Dazza!


----------



## froof1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the video.

I like the anchor set up you have. Where did you get the float?

I also learnt something else from your video, put the trolly on while the yak is still in the water. I can be a bit thick and I have been wondering how I can put it on without tipping the yak (and everything in it) over on its side. Now I know.

Cheers


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

outbreakmonkey said:


> I was at that spot today. Got a bit windy towards the end.
> Surprisingly didn't get any whiting but got one big mother of a flatty, a few small salmon, some small pinkies and a pike. Will definitely be making a return trip.


I was there too. I didn't see anybody else, not even a car. Perhaps we were in different locations?



froof1 said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> I like the anchor set up you have. Where did you get the float?
> 
> ...


Thanks froof,

The float came off an old ski rope I had. I stuck some reflective tape on it which seasquarie had given me. That came in handy this year when locating the anchor again after releasing it to chase a bronzie in the dark one night. I had the spot gps marked, but the tape on the float lit up like a beacon before my light.

I used to tip my yak on its side as well, and it works fine. But after reading here how others put their trolleys in while still in the water,I thought I'd try it and I haven't gone back.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

On ya Rhino, those ting made the little reel and fry pan sing! Good crack as the Irish would say. 

I reckon the pippies will get ditched on my yak too...squid, mussels and bass yabbies on my hooks this season. 8)

Froof, another way of loading her up on a trolley is to use an esky to lift the rear up onto, slip the trolley under, and then slip the yak off again. But ya may prefer the water berth method!


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

Great vid Rhino....
who wants to catch snapper anyway, they fight well, look awsome and are great on the dinner plate pffffff :lol: :lol: 
well done on the ting mate


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice work there Darren, will have to give the whiting a bash some time myself in the new year..


----------



## paddles (Jan 6, 2008)

"Spiellberg" you have done it again.


----------

